# Interior Design Software for Mac



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone can recommend freeware for interior design. Basically want to do a massive overhaul of the interior of my home but would like to visualize my ideas first. 3D or 2D. Having a hard time finding anything online...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

MACinist said:


> Just wondering if anyone can recommend freeware for interior design. Basically want to do a massive overhaul of the interior of my home but would like to visualize my ideas first. 3D or 2D. Having a hard time finding anything online...


I'm not sure if this is _quite_ what you're looking for but I use Google SketchUp (on my PC) for 3D modeling. I'm not sure if it's available for Macs, but it being Google's program, I wouldn't doubt it. 

Here's a 3D model I'm working on now. It's of the Atlantis resort in the Bahamas. Considering it is the largest resort in the world, I've got a lot more to do! It has about 11 more "towers" to go before being completed (there are 2 towers pictured here)

Edit: WOW! This is my FIRST post on ehMac.ca that ISNT in the iPhone/iPod/iTunes section! :lmao:


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

MACinist said:


> Just wondering if anyone can recommend freeware for interior design. Basically want to do a massive overhaul of the interior of my home but would like to visualize my ideas first. 3D or 2D. Having a hard time finding anything online...


Sometimes, you need to look at priorities -- commercial software is available for less than the cost of 1 - 2 gallons of designer paint.

versiontracker


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Just wondering if anyone can recommend freeware for interior design. Basically want to do a massive overhaul of the interior of my home but would like to visualize my ideas first. 3D or 2D. Having a hard time finding anything online...


Apple - Macintosh Products Guide

Start there.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

CanadaRAM said:


> Sometimes, you need to look at priorities -- commercial software is available for less than the cost of 1 - 2 gallons of designer paint.
> 
> versiontracker


Thanks. Downloaded the Demo for Live Interior 3D. 

Downloaded Google SketchUp as well.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You might want to try this one too:

Download Sweet Home 3D (Mac)


----------

